# Klein 2000 series vs regular



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i just switched to a 2000 series linesman from Klein. only reason i stopped using my old pair (non heavy duty) is so i can break the 2000 in.

my older pair i used for maybe 3 years and so far there is nothing the 2000 could cut that my regular ones couldnt. so im starting to think its a bit of a gimmick. what are you experiences with the "regular" vs the HD 2000 series? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You're obviously young.

The 2000 series can cut STEEL all day long -- without damage.

That's about it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Agreed the 2000 series has a different alloy in the cutting edges to cut hardened materials. I switched to them years back with great results.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

telsa said:


> You're obviously young.
> 
> The 2000 series can cut STEEL all day long -- without damage.
> 
> That's about it.



yes im young. but i cut snakes (blue steel), screws, spring nut springs all the time with the regular ones and never had an issue. im curious exactly what my regular ones WONT cut without damage that the 2000s will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> yes im young. but i cut snakes (blue steel), screws, spring nut springs all the time with the regular ones and never had an issue. im curious exactly what my regular ones WONT cut without damage that the 2000s will
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know it wasn't that long ago if you cut a spring or even 6-32 device screw with red handled Kleins and held the jaws up to light you'd see a divot in the cutting edge. Klein must have changed the temper process or something.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> I know it wasn't that long ago if you cut a spring or even 6-32 device screw with red handled Kleins and held the jaws up to light you'd see a divot in the cutting edge. Klein must have changed the temper process or something.



maybe mine was a factory freak or something. i cut 1/4" rod, 6-32, 8-32 all day. if it fit in the jaw, ive used it to cut, ALOT of cuts with 1/8" blue steel snake. never a dent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> maybe mine was a factory freak or something. i cut 1/4" rod, 6-32, 8-32 all day. if it fit in the jaw, ive used it to cut, ALOT of cuts with 1/8" blue steel snake. never a dent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not sure but it sounds like you lucked out. I know I have a couple pair of old dikes that got messed up right off, that was what convinced me to make the switch to 2000 series.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Regular 213-9NE

Induction hardened cutting knives for long life
Streamlined design with sure-gripping, cross-hatched knurled jaws
Unique handle tempering helps absorb the ''snap'' when cutting wire
Precision-hardened plier head for on-the-job toughness

2000 HD

Cuts ACSR, screws, nails and most hardened wire.

Induction hardened cutting knives for long life.
Hot-riveted joint ensures smooth action and no handle wobble.
Streamlined design with sure-gripping, cross-hatched knurled jaws.
Unique handle tempering helps absorb the ''snap'' when cutting wire.
Precision-hardened plier head for on-the-job toughness.


seems like its the same tempering process. the only reason im skeptical is because my regular ones have cut pretty much everything with no issue. i find it hard to beleive a 6/32 screw would damage regular pliers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

chknkatsu said:


> maybe mine was a factory freak or something. i cut 1/4" rod,


^^  jeeze 1/4 rod?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

daveEM said:


> ^^  jeeze 1/4 rod?


threaded rod or 1/4 x 20 bolts. not pencil rods lol. sorry for not specifying


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Having used both, I find the cushion grips on the J2000 Series a little more user-friendly. I have a set from Klein's 150th Anniversary series (2007), special 150th logo laser-cut on them instead of the usual Little Lineman. Still cut like new.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> Regular 213-9NE
> 
> Induction hardened cutting knives for long life
> Streamlined design with sure-gripping, cross-hatched knurled jaws
> ...



Then I'm not sure what the difference is but if they specify what the 2000s cut there's some difference.


----------

